# (Glam!) - Book: Glamour & Nude Photography Book *glamourNudes* - by Dan Hostettler



## DanHostettler

Dear fellows,
recently published under my new website GlamourNudeBook.com my latest book for purchase and download immediately (HighRes PDF!).

"[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Glamour & Nude  Photography Book *glamourNudes* by Dan Hostettler, Swiss Glamour &  Nude Photographer & Photo StudioPrague Owner for Private Workshops and Masterclasses.  Hand picked great, bright and outstanding sexy photos shooted by Dan  Hostettler".

:thumbup::thumbup:* visit GlamourNudeBook.com here*
[/FONT]


----------

